# Problems Emerging gentoo-sources

## Rustylinux

Okay so I installed with the LiveCD just do to the sistuation at the time and now i'm trying to re-compile my kernel to get my sound card working, but when I run emerge gentoo-sources from the terminal it makes it to this point then just sits there:

Resolving gentoo.mirrored.ca... 142.77.49.225

Connecting to gentoo.mirrored.ca|142.77.49.225|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response...

I'v let it sit there for about 15min and nothing happens.  The internet connection is fine as well, it just won't go any further ? is there anyway around this or is there something special i have to do to emerge the sources after a LiveCD install?  

I have also looked for linux sources but it doesn't seem the liveCD put them anywhere.

Any help with this would be greatly appricated.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Try to connect to another mirror.

----------

## Rustylinux

How would i change that option in the emerge ?

----------

## sjauld

edit your /etc/make.conf

```
$ vi /etc/make.conf
```

add the lines:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/gentoo http://mirror.pacific.net.au/gentoo http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

replace my mirrors with those close to you. also, you can emerge mirrorselect which will do it for you... but you'll need a working mirror first to download it  :Wink: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

You should use nano instead of vi:

```
nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

----------

## Rustylinux

Should I just pick the closest miror off the www.gentoo.org site or is there a list compiled somewhere of mirrors ?

----------

## sjauld

I don't know if there's a big list or not, just pick one close server and put it it. Then, to find the fastest ones, simply:

```
$ emerge -av mirrorselect

$ mirrorselect -s4
```

This will automatically put the fastest 4 servers in your /etc/make.conf file. If you've got a bit more patience, use

```
$ mirrorselect -s4 -D
```

Also, for selecting your rsync server:

```
$ mirrorselect -r -i
```

----------

## opentaka

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> You should use nano instead of vi:
> 
> ```
> nano -w /etc/make.conf
> ```
> ...

 

why not ?  :Surprised: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I haven´t used vi for years now.

----------

## Rustylinux

ahh !

So I did the mirror select and it found the fastest 4 mirrors and it still is trying to connect to :

 => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.15-8.extras.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.mirrored.ca... 142.77.49.225

Connecting to gentoo.mirrored.ca|142.77.49.225|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response...

then just hangs.  How can i tell it to not go to gentoo.mirrored.ca !  that isn't even in my mirror select in my make.conf

here is my make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built$# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS=""

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

USE=" X alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli c$FEATURES=""

USE="alsa oss ..."

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ ftp://gentoo/gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/"

I don't get why it keeps going to this mirrors.ca connection

----------

## opentaka

try removing the servers in GENTOO_MIRRORS, one by one? and try again. I think the server is just slow

----------

## Rustylinux

the thing i don't get is i don't even have that in my mirror selection, where is it pulling that from ?

----------

## Rustylinux

I did a emerge --sync then re-ran the emerge gentoo-sources and it ran fine this time.

still would like to know where it was pulling that stupid server from tho  :Razz: 

----------

## sjauld

Strange... it must have been defaulted to that in the ebuild or something... I'm not really sure how these things work, so that could be a completely wrong answer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## opentaka

yea it's werid...

but it's good to hear that you solved it  :Smile: 

----------

